# [SOLVED] No heat in 96 chevy 1/2 ton



## Cokeman73 (Nov 9, 2008)

My truck won't put of any heat. I first thought it was the heater core but not really sure. This is what it is doing.

Truck can run & be driven all day & temp never reaches above 110-115. Normal usage it would run around 190-200. Blower works & all speeds work as well.
I now it needs new antifreeze, but I don't want to add it until I find out what needs to be fixed. It currently is about 85% water.

Do you think the thermostat needs replaced?
What type Antifreeze does a 96 4.3l v6 vortec take?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: No heat in 96 chevy 1/2 ton*

It'd take the plain old green stuff..
Are both heater hoses about the same temp once it warms up?


----------



## Cokeman73 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: No heat in 96 chevy 1/2 ton*



Midnight Tech said:


> Are both heater hoses about the same temp once it warms up?


Not sure but I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## daz75 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: No heat in 96 chevy 1/2 ton*

Hi.

Could air of got into the system somehow causing an air lock?

If the temp is staying normal I doubt it's the thermostat.

I don't know this vehicle though :4-thatsba

Hope ya get it fixed.

Daz.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: No heat in 96 chevy 1/2 ton*

Hi Cokeman73,



> Do you think the thermostat needs replaced?


Yes, 110 to 115 degrees is too low. Sounds like it is stuck wide open.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## Cokeman73 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: No heat in 96 chevy 1/2 ton*

@ Midnight Tech: Check heater hoses ones warmer than the other. These are the hoses that run to the Heater Core that is what you wanted correct?

@ daz75: It is possible air got in, the water pump had to be replaced just before summer. I checked everything then & heat worked fine.

@ Mack1: I thought that was the case. The truck has always ran around 190-200.

Sounds like to me it's both the thermostat & heater core (after checking hoses). I suck at diagnosing the problem. Once I know what the problem is I can fix it 99% of the time.

So what does everyone think? This is my only vehicle at the moment so I have to get it fixed before it gets worse. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: No heat in 96 chevy 1/2 ton*

Hi Cokeman73,

Here's an idea for you. If you can take the heater hoses loose at the engine, you can use a water hose to flush the heater core. I did this on my grandson's car last year and it worked fine. Water pressure is about 80 psi, so you have to be careful and not push the water hose too hard against the heater hose....be careful. Flush it both dirrections and it should clean up fine and work if crud is the problem. His heater did not have a vaccuum cut off valve, so it was an easy job. Check for a valve is it don't want to flush. 

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: No heat in 96 chevy 1/2 ton*

That's it C-man! Unequal temps seem to indicate a plugged heater core. Try what mack1 said about flushing it out and see what sorts of crud comes out of it.


----------



## Cokeman73 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: No heat in 96 chevy 1/2 ton*

I'll do that after work today & let you know the results.


----------



## Cokeman73 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: No heat in 96 chevy 1/2 ton*

I apologize for the huge delay. I finally got everything fixed. The problem was the thermostat was stuck. I replaced it temps got up to 190-200 as normal. Still no heat. The hoses would not budge, When trying to release the compression fitting it snapped of leaving half in the intake (always something). So truck was down for a while. Finally got that fixed up. Flushed everything out. Heater core was plugged, took 3 times going back & forth between the 2 hoses. I now have heat. Thanks to all that helped. Again sorry for the delay.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: No heat in 96 chevy 1/2 ton*

Very good on the fix - I see you had the "quick-connect" blues...the aftermarket ones are much better quality than the OEM ones.
Will mark this one as solved!


----------

